

Productivity vs. Guilt and Self-Loathing - mooreds
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ProductivityVsGuiltAndSelfLoathing.aspx

======
colund
Why worry about not doing something instead of just relaxing or doing
something you wanted to do anyway? What is so important about being successful
and accomplished that you forget to live and enjoy the small things in life.
And what about all the other important things in life like a good health,
family relationships, culture, travel, sports and all the other things that
makes life full...? What is the point of focusing all the energy on success
and not about life quality? / a Swede

